# DIY Cigar Ashtray



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

A few years ago I made an Ashtray from cast concrete. It has served me well. I decided to try to make another one, this time a bit more decorative.

Started off with a simple form and used some scrap lumber for a base. Next I formed the piece which would make the depression for the tray. I used some 2" thick insulating Styrofoam and cut to size and put angles on the sides with a miter saw. This was a little too thick and would make the bowl too deep, so I used a hacksaw to slice through the middle and made it a bit more shallow. On opposite corners I fashioned the pieces to make the cigar rests. I split a piece of 1" PVC pipe and cut one end with a 90 degree point to fit tight into the corners of the form. I attached the tray form to the base using ordinary adhesive or caulk. Next, I made a simple crude box from some scrap lumber around the tray mold, trying to keep the box spaced evenly all the way around. I secured this box onto the base using screws through the underside of the base. Then I lightly caulked all of the corners of the form.


I wanted to add some color to this, so I gathered some glass stones. You could use any decorative material you wanted; shells, stones, etc.


I arranged the glass stones in the bottom of the mold, which would end up being the rim around the ashtray.

Using ordinary concrete mix, I mixed it up per the package directions. This ashtray required approximately 4 lbs. of mix.


I poured the mix into the form and tapped the form with a rubber mallet to settle the cement into all of the crevices until I saw very few bubbles coming up to the surface.







[/URL]

I let this set for about 8 hours.
I then unscrewed the box from the base, tapped the sides of the form apart to separate and release the cast ashtray. I then exposed the colored glass gems using a wire brush and water to wash away some of the excess concrete.


This will be a nice outdoor addition to my deck and should withstand years of the elements.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

That's a cool idea... I am going to have to make a few of these.


----------



## bullitt5561 (Aug 2, 2012)

Sweet.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Very clever.


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

That's pretty cool. I might have to try making one, it looks fairly easy.


----------



## 11GTCS (May 20, 2014)

That's pretty neat! I'd like to try tinkering with casting one in bronze.


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Pictures would be nice.


----------



## Mashie (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty cool innovation!


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

nice ashtray!


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jan 10, 2014)

That's a neat idea.
Doesn't look overly difficult either. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

simple and effective I like it. I was just tooling around the idea of carving one out of a nice piece of hardwood, but I doubt I'll do it anytime soon


----------



## EliteCigarClub (Apr 17, 2014)

Cool Breeze said:


> That's a neat idea.
> Doesn't look overly difficult either. Thanks for sharing.


Someone like me with 0 technical abilities can probably do this as well. I like OP's idea for sure!


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

You could also cut PVC pipes in half and set them at the bottom to make U-shaped grooves for cigar rests.


----------



## ryanmac45 (Jul 22, 2013)

That's a pretty cool idea. Its not going to blow off the table!


----------



## Willinger (May 14, 2014)

I really like this idea. I can see myself making a couple of these in the near future. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

That's pretty awesome. I like the rough look and the glass beads in it. I imagine the process would be about the same if you used epoxy resin, though I guess you'd have to take steps to keep the heat off it.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Very nice ashtray, one of a kind...well done!

Like another said, you'll never have to worry about it getting blown away!


----------



## louwags (May 17, 2014)

Not bad! Instead of using concrete with all of the gravel in it, use regular mortar. Might make it smoother........

--Wag--


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you for all for the comments!



louwags said:


> Not bad! Instead of using concrete with all of the gravel in it, use regular mortar. Might make it smoother........
> 
> --Wag--


I think you're right. I had some patching cement mix for thin layers that was aggregate free. Maybe I should have used that.

I had a few other thoughts as well after the fact.

Instead of making the form upside down as I had, you could pour the concrete right into a box mold, old bowl, discarded container, etc. Don't fill it all of the way. Leave a little extra room.
Then get another container, bowl, or object and push down into the cement to make the depression for the tray. You may need to weight this to hold in place.
After the cement slightly sets, depressions may be pressed in using a dowel, piece of PVC, or even your thumb for cigar rests.
Decorations may be pressed in as desired.


----------



## louwags (May 17, 2014)

All good ideas. Progress!

--Wag--


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Great idea! I think it turned out pretty cool looking! :nod:


----------

